
Android Emerging as Platform of Choice  - vnshetty
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/10/android-emerging-as-the-platfo.php
======
biafra
Another virtualization initiative for Android (not mentioned in the article):
<http://l4android.org/>

------
makecheck
The correct title is "Android Emerging as Platform of Choice for Mobile
Virtualization", which changes the interpretation pretty significantly.

